
The new iPod touch. Fun at full speed - Someone
https://www.apple.com/ipod-touch/
======
josefresco
$199 for 32 GB.

"Available space is less and varies due to many factors. A standard
configuration uses approximately 10GB to 12GB of space (including iOS and
preinstalled apps) depending on the model and settings. Preinstalled apps use
about 4GB, and you can delete these apps and restore them."

As someone hobbling by with a 16 GB iPhone 6, even 32 GB seems ... low.

------
hindsightbias
A10 in SE form factor, I'd say this bodes well for an SE replacement.

~~~
graeme
Hmm, that's interesting. Apart from phone calls, can this do everything an
iphone can? Including facetime audio, imessage, etc

I've been considering a secondary office phone that I would use during the
workday. Or conversely, a secondary device for distracting ios apps: IG,
twitter, reddit, etc

Can't or don't want to stop using them, but I dislike having them on my work
device. (Main phone)

------
8bitrebellion
Typical Apple. Do they really expect someone to pay a whopping 200 for a
device that you can't even make calls on or type on (I have one of these
things lying around, and trying to type on that screen is a nightmare)?

